# immigration consultants/lawyers



## Als02 (Feb 27, 2009)

hi

has anyone had any experiences (good or bad) with canadian immigration lawyers/consultants? 

Considering using one moreso to assist in getting work beforehand rather than anything else, but not sure what a 'full service relocation' really means and more importantly, costs!

Thanks

Al


----------

